# Looking for an advanced smart TV for netflix



## maverick786us (Oct 4, 2016)

Can someone suggest me an advanced smart Android TV for viewing Netflix. I will primarily use Netflix or other internet channels. Besides Netflix I will also use it for watching movies, using my MacBook Pro and Desktop, where I will connect the TV with lightening / HDMI ports. For internet the TV should have WiFi.

Here are some more things that I am looking for...

1) It should be minimum 40 inch LED/OLED or whatever the latest tech used in TV arena. 
2) My preference is highly advanced smart TV with as many advanced features related to internet since I am a techie but new into the world of TVs.
3) I am not sure if I should go for 4K. If 4K is too expensive, then full HD is fine.
4) Not sure about 3D and its importance. But i game in my gaming rig not on TVs.
5) Last but not least, I don't want any Chinese knock. Sony is my preferred choice. However if a smart TV within this category from Sony is too expensive, then Panasonic, LG and Samsung will be fine.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 4, 2016)

fill these : *forum.digit.in/tvs-monitors/185969-questionnaire-tv-monitor-purchase-queries.html


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 5, 2016)

Something wrong with this forum, I replied, it kept on showing error 802


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, mention your budget at least.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 5, 2016)

Budget is 80K
1. Budget: Upto 80K however I can increase it, if the product is that good
2. Display type and size? OLED, LED minimum 43 inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? TV for Netflix and other internet channel


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2016)

Get this
4K HDR TV | X83D 4K HDR with Superslim Android TV | Sony I


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes Minion SONY is One of the Best Brand for Smart TV....


----------

